# Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk soll in UHD und 120 Fps ins Kino kommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk soll in UHD und 120 Fps ins Kino kommen*

					Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk ist das neueste Projekt von Regisseur Ang Lee und der Film wird noch dieses Jahr in UHD und 120 Bildern pro Sekunde ins Kino kommen. Das Drama verschlang 40 Millionen US-Dollar und ist nach Life of Pi ein heißer Kandidat auf Auszeichnungen der Branche.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk soll in UHD und 120 Fps ins Kino kommen*


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (6. Oktober 2016)

Es ist ja nichts dagegen auszusetzen, dass auch einmal neue Formate im Kino getestet werden, aber das wird sicher eine einmalige Sache werden. Der Großteil der Leute scheint Filmmaterial mit mehr als 24 Bilder/s bei Kinofilmen leider nicht zu mögen. Meines Wissens nach gab es bisher auch nur die drei Hobbit-Filme die HFR mit 48 Bildern/s nutzen, was eigentlich ziemlich schade ist, da manche Kinoketten praktisch nur für die Filme extra sehr teure neue digitale Projektoren angeschafft hatten. Ein kleiner Lichtblick ist, dass die Avatar-Sequels in HFR kommen sollen. Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass es 60 Bilder/s sein werden, was wiederum wohl neue Projektoren voraussetzt. Dass dafür aber nochmals extra neue Projektoren angeschafft werden, ist meiner Meinung nach eher unwahrscheinlich, zumindest nach den Erfahrungen mit HFR48.


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann das Vorhaben nur loben. Vor allem in 3D fallen die üblichen 24p EXTREM auf. Vor allem, wenn sich kleinere Objekte nah vorm Zuschauer schnell durchs Bild bewegen (z.B. kleine Funken und Schnee) dann ruckelt bzw. springt das richtig.
Sowas kannte ich vorher eigentlich nicht, da die 24p dank natürlichem Motion blur immer halbwegs erträglich aussehen, aber in 3D ruckeln mache objekte so richtig, dass es fast schon nervt.

Generell bin ich aber auch für mehr FPS in 2D, da ich meist total überanstrengte Augen habe, wenn ich wieder aus dem Kino raus gehe. 24p sind einfach zu wenig, wenn auch mehr geht.




konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Es ist ja nichts dagegen auszusetzen, dass auch einmal neue Formate im Kino getestet werden, aber das wird sicher eine einmalige Sache werden. Der Großteil der Leute scheint Filmmaterial mit mehr als 24 Bilder/s bei Kinofilmen leider nicht zu mögen. Meines Wissens nach gab es bisher auch nur die drei Hobbit-Filme die HFR mit 48 Bildern/s nutzen, was eigentlich ziemlich schade ist, da manche Kinoketten praktisch nur für die Filme extra sehr teure neue digitale Projektoren angeschafft hatten. Ein kleiner Lichtblick ist, dass die Avatar-Sequels in HFR kommen sollen. Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass es 60 Bilder/s sein werden, was wiederum wohl neue Projektoren voraussetzt. Dass dafür aber nochmals extra neue Projektoren angeschafft werden, ist meiner Meinung nach eher unwahrscheinlich, zumindest nach den Erfahrungen mit HFR48.



Den Leuten gefällts nur nicht beim Hobbit. Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei nem Realfilm keiner mehr sagen wird, dass es ihn stört. Das dumme bei Hobbit war, dass der Film sehr stark nachbearbeitet wurde. Das fiel schon in 24p auf und je höher die Framerate, desto auffälliger ist alles, was unrealistisch oder CGI mäßig ist. Animationen, Setqualität und Nachbearbeitung müssen mit höheren Framerates eben mit bedacht und in hoher Qualität erstellt werden, sonst siehts "billig" aus. 

Bei nem Realfilm hat man das Problem aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Oktober 2016)

In 3D macht HFR (48) durchaus Sinn. Aber allein das ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich mag schon kein 3D. 
Aber 60fps oder gar 120fps in nem Film? Das krieg ich nicht hin. Ich schaue mir auch keine 60fps-Videos auf Youtube an, weil ich davon Brechreiz bekomme. 

Bei Games gerne...aber nicht bei Filmen, wo ich nur passiver Zuschauer bin (ganz im Gegensatz zu Games, wo auch schnelle Reaktionen gefragt sind und sich höhere Framerates daher besser machen).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Oktober 2016)

Super Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Wie oft hat man schon bei den üblichen 24fps Szenen gesehen, in denen die Kamera langsam durch ein Landschaftspanorama geschwenkt ist und trotz der niedrigen Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit das Bild komplett verwaschen war - so stark verwaschen, dass quasi nichts mehr zu erkennen ist.
Auch kleine Objekte, wenn sie sich etwas schneller bewegen, sind total verwaschen. Man hat sich nur so sehr daran gewöhnt, dass man einfach nicht darauf achtet und die Bildqualität lediglich anhand ruhiger Szenen bewertet.
120fps werden dieses Problem sicherlich DEUTLICH verbessern, wenn nicht sogar beseitigen


----------

